# Intermitant No Start Problem



## 5t09cstu (Jan 4, 2011)

My 2009 2.5 non hybrid has an intermitant no start problem. The battery is new as well as the batteries in each remote. I noticed that the "Intella-key" lamp is flashing. According to the owners manual I should bring the car to the dealer. Has anyone run into this and a fix for for it. I would rather not go to the dealer.


----------



## 5t09cstu (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. After checking everything possible, it was the Body Control Module that was replaced for $725.00. OUCH!!!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

oh man, that was costly. when a similar thing happened to mine, it ended up to be a faulty brake light switch on the brake pedal. it was a no crank, no start situation where the battery is fully charged, but no voltage was getting to the starter. i had to check upstream and found out the brake lights wouldn't illuminate when pressed intermittently. $30.00 part (my cost) and problem was fixed. that was quite a scare though.


----------

